
CDNs aren't just for caching - iamtechaddict
http://jvns.ca/blog/2016/04/29/cdns-arent-just-for-caching/
======
kevinyun
Great points in the article. I've been using Cloudflare for the past year or
so for all my production sites. Super straightforward to set up, has awesome
features like SSL, page rules, minification, and more.

DNS configuration was always a pain for me before Cloudflare, but now it takes
less than 10 minutes to buy a domain, set up any/all subdomains, and get back
to your product/site.

------
Tiquor
I know this is marketing content, but are there devs that don't realize this?

~~~
hyperpape
It's not marketing content. It's a personal blog, and she writes about what
she's learning, asks questions, and freely admits when she doesn't understand
things. The net effect is that she gets a ton of great feedback and learns a
lot in the process.

------
tyingq
Also handy for bridging in features that the end web server might not have.
Like ipv6, or http/2.

